# Juice



## kulidboy (8/8/15)

Hey 
Where can I get juice today in Wilro Park. Roodepoort

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley (8/8/15)

Closest is probably Vape King in Fairlands or Fourways.


----------



## Wesley (8/8/15)

Just checked and they are both closed for the day already, sorry mate.


----------



## vapeshifter (8/8/15)

Thanks @Wesley


Vapeshifter


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

vapeshifter said:


> Thanks @Wesley
> 
> 
> Vapeshifter



Amazing avatar pic @vapeshifter !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Newby (19/8/15)

@kulidboy give us a call


----------

